# April 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to April's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, bankruptjojo!*

bankruptjojo (12 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeautifulBetta (10 votes)


----------



## Mike

copperarabian (9 votes)


----------



## Mike

Crashzero (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

PitGurl (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

KadenJames (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Junglist (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gizmothefreaky (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

dramaqueen (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

littlegreen (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mart2289 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2033 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

miish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hallyx (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta lover1507 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

BeckyFish97 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Karebear13 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettas Rule (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Termato (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sena Hansler (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

xtina127 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

watergale (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

atteb (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

kfish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tobythefish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Pucky21811 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

finnfinnfriend (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Shirleythebetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Betta16 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Emmahlee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

cjayBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Strickland (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tappy4me (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MaisyDawgThirteen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mars788 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

LuckyBlue (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Lordsameth (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sweeda88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sivan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

OMGemily (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

kmcclasky (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

cajunamy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

lilyth88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2000 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BarleyBear (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettanova2 (0 votes)


----------



## registereduser

There were so many beauties to choose from! Congrats all!

I voted for the winner because it was so cute and funneh :lol:


----------



## copperarabian

I loove that winning photo, soo adorible O.O


----------



## bankruptjojo

*thanks everyone!*

i kinda feel like i cheated. there were soooooo many beautiful bettas and i went the cheap cute road:lol: it did take forever to see him come out the door when the camera was out. ill post a fair pic this month:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, Bankruptjojo. Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Congrats bankruptjojo!!!You didn't cheat, your photo was voted the best, and unless you payed people to do it then I would say you won fair and square!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

bankruptjojo, trust me if I could get a picture of my betta sitting in the mouth of the shark ornament I have I woulda entered it :lol:


----------



## Atena

All these photos are awesome. Kudos to the photographers.

What a great section, the winning shot is just adorable.

Atena


----------



## Jessicatm137

Congrats Bankruptjojo!!! There was so many great pics this month!


----------



## LuckyBlue

Even the pics that got no votes were gorgeous pics!! Just too many to pick from.....

I think we need catagories.... best fins picture.... best flare pic....best cutey.... it's no fun not getting any votes :--cry: I didn't tell Ember...


----------



## Crashzero

Congratulations to the winner! =D


----------



## bankruptjojo

Yea more catagories would be nice but also more work. votes dont matter my favorite betta had bad fin rot. I'd never enter him but iv had him the longest and love him the most. As you can see you don't even need a really pretty betta, just a cute decoration and patience.


----------



## LuckyBlue

Yes, the winning picture was absolutely ADORABLE!!


----------



## registereduser

LuckyBlue said:


> Even the pics that got no votes were gorgeous pics!! Just too many to pick from.....
> 
> I think we need catagories.... best fins picture.... best flare pic....best cutey.... it's no fun not getting any votes :--cry: I didn't tell Ember...


 YES! awesome idea!


----------



## Jessicatm137

LuckyBlue said:


> I think we need catagories.... best fins picture.... best flare pic....best cutey.... it's no fun not getting any votes :--cry: I didn't tell Ember...


I TOTALLY agree with you. We really should!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Thats a great idea but thats a lot more work for admin!!!It takes a long time for them to get all pics up now, I'm not sure they would manage with catagories as well!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Heh heh Lol true... But he could put some moderators in charge too.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Good idea!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

i only got 2 vote  ha, worth the try XD lol, atleast two people like zero ;p
the winning picture looks like "what you doing in my yard?!?!" lol


----------



## Jessicatm137

Hey BL1507, I voted for you and Zero.  I just love his face!


----------



## BeckyFish97

betta lover1507 said:


> i only got 2 vote  ha, worth the try XD lol, atleast two people like zero ;p
> the winning picture looks like "what you doing in my yard?!?!" lol


Yes, but then I think that is the charm of the picture


----------



## MrBowBetta

Congrats! I would love to know, where did you get the wee 'hut' that your wee betta is posing in from? I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting one!


----------



## tpocicat

My only complaint is that there are so many wonderful pictures and you can only vote for 1!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

how do u vote


----------



## Bombalurina

+1. How do you vote...and how do you enter?  What are the rules/where can they be found?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

i enterd i just dont know how so lol


----------



## betta lover1507

Jessicatm137 said:


> Hey BL1507, I voted for you and Zero.  I just love his face!


aww, thanks jess :mrgreen: he isn't actually feeling well, he has rotting fins from something :-? but he is doing much better :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137

Your very welcome BL. Sorry he isn't doing well.:-( Hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## bankruptjojo

You can enter by going to Betta contest and top thread how to enter and follow instructions. If you enter I don't believe you can vote. So if you don't enter a photo go to the betta contest thread after the 16th of every month and you should see a thread where you can vote. I'm not 100% sure buy I think that's how it works.


----------



## BeckyFish97

What bankruptjojo said is right, except you can vote, just not for your own picture!(Although personally I wouldn't vote for my own anyway...lol vain much?  )


----------



## dramaqueen

You can vote if you enter. You can even vote for your own. I did. Lol


----------



## betta lover1507

i can't put a JPG. into it -.-" and those are good shot, lol
jess: he is getting better, just he has torn fins :\


----------



## Pogthefish

you cn vote for your own? :O i didnt no that! (no wonder there are so many 1 votes)


----------



## Hallyx

Pogthefish said:


> you cn vote for your own? :O i didnt no that! (no wonder there are so many 1 votes)


No, you cannot vote for your own. (That's why there are so many '0' votes.)

The ballot features a "Vote" button on every entry but your own, so it's physically impossible to vote for your own submission.


----------



## Pogthefish

aww


----------



## BeckyFish97

Actually, technically speaking it isn't impossible, if you were to create another account you could vote for your own, but I wouldn't do that because I would rather know what others think of my pictures than cheat and never find that out!


----------



## Pogthefish

Hey guy, which photo should I enter this month? I already uploaded the second, but I think i can change it..


----------

